# Solved: my friends kindly rescue me FUJITSU Intel Wireless problem



## ran1988 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello my good friends.
I am Ran. I read many solutions at our forum regarding the wireless connectivity problems. I enjoyed reading and so happy because of different useful ideas I had read. And I smiled when at the end of the problem I saw the word CONGRATULATIONS!!! ^_^ it means problem was overcome.

And I want to experience the same feeling too after my problem is solve &#61514;
Here my friends, I have a FUJITSU LIFEBOOK A Series and the wireless network connection is not working. It says Windows unable to connect to the router. Then I click troubleshoot, as a result it stated PROBLEMS FOUND - Problem with wireless Adapter or Access point DETECTED. 


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 2986 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, 1301 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 249898 MB, Free - 211449 MB; D: Total - 226938 MB, Free - 226503 MB;
Motherboard: FUJITSU, FJNBB10
Antivirus: None

 my friends kindly rescue me


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

Just a couple of questions. 

1. Is the wireless card on the laptop turned on. Sometimes windows will give you a "There's a problem" message even when it doesn't know what the problem really is.

2. Have you tried taking it to anyone's house and connecting to their wireless? This will help rule out the possibility of a bad router/gateway.


----------



## ran1988 (Jun 25, 2012)

nexxev0, my friend, where can i find the wireless card? and no i haven't tried my friend because i am just paying for an internet access, in 1 router there are 4 people who are connected including my computer.


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

Usually on the laptop there is some kind of wireless switch. So it could be a switch that you slide left or right for your wireless card to turn on and off.

Or sometimes (usually on newer laptops) there is a combination of keyboard keys that you press. A lot of the time there is a fn key (lower left hand side of your keyboard). You press and hold this key while you press one of the f keys at the top of your keyboard (example: fn+f2). 

What is the specific model of your laptop? Usually located under your laptop.


----------



## ran1988 (Jun 25, 2012)

nexxev0, my friend,, i got it. here i have Fn + F5., it is where i can switch off/on my wireless radio, and now i know it is also called a wireless card  and yup it is turned on my friend., what other information do i have to give you my friend? and kindly guide me where to get those information that you need.


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

Did it ever work on wireless? Or is this a new laptop to you?


----------



## ran1988 (Jun 25, 2012)

yes it works on wireless.. usually i used wireless connection then LAN,, but yesterday it was not working.. until this moment the wireless connection cannot connect,, it always limited access and i cannot surf the net without using the LAN.


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

Is the wireless connection set up with a password?


----------



## ran1988 (Jun 25, 2012)

yes it is, my friend, nexxev0


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

I think that this link may help you.

I would delete the wireless connection. Follow this link for instructions on that. Follow it to step 4. That should be enough.
http://internet-texpert.blogspot.com/2011/01/deletechange-wireless-network-profile.html

After you have deleted the connection restart your laptop (make sure the wireless card is on  )

You will need to select the wireless network and set it up again. But i bet you it works


----------



## ran1988 (Jun 25, 2012)

okay copy, my friend nexxev0, i will do it,


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

Let me know if it helps.


----------



## ran1988 (Jun 25, 2012)

my friend, NEXXEV0................. will you tell me congratulations ^_^ WOW!......!!! HAHAHA i experienced.. the feeling of success  as i dream to feel,, and as mentioned in my first message  wow.....!! hahahah my friend, nexxv0,, you hit the target! it helps..  

Fujitsu wireless network connection is working. ^_^ salmat po! thank you so much, my friends, especially to nexxev0.


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am glad to of helped  and

*CONGRATULATION ^_^!*


----------



## ran1988 (Jun 25, 2012)

yup haha ^_^ CONGRATULATIONS too  my friend nexxev0 
God bless you and more blessings to come 
once again, Thank you my friend..
and thanks to all tech guy members ^_^ !


----------

